# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  خدمات تسويقية للمشاريع الصغيرة

## فهمي سامر

*خدمات تسويقية للمشاريع الصغيرة 
تقدمها لك
مجموعة سهم للتسويق 

ومن هذه الخدمات 

تصميم الفديوهات الدعائية 

تصميم الشعارات و العلامات التجارية و المستندات الورقية.

تصميم مواقع الإنترنت وتشمل المتاجر الإلكترونية و مواقع الشركات و المواقع الشخصية و إستضافتها.

تصميم تطبيقات الجوال آيفون و أندرويد

خدمات دعم الحسابات و زيادة المتابعين في إنستقرام و تويتر و الأوتو ريتويت و غيرها.

حملات دعاية و إعلان مكثفة تستهدف عشرات الآلاف من المهتمين

بالإضافة إلى خدمات أخرى كثيرة تخدم رجل الأعمال أو سيدة الأعمال وخاصة المبتدئين منهم.

للتعرف على تفاصيل أكثر نرجوا التكرم بزيارة موقعنا على 

WWW.SAHM4Ads.COM 

و للمزيد من المعلومات 
واتساب|| 0502144022

تويتر 
https://www.twitter.com/sahm4ads
 
إنستقرام
https://www.instagram.com/sahm4ads/
 
#مجموعة_سهم_للتسويق*
*
*

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## فهمي سامر

تم رفع الموضوع للاستفادة
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

